# Some song words to inspire! (hopefully!) PG and m/c mentioned



## Em26 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

This song has been on my heart lots lately. I first sung it (through gritted teeth and floods of tears) at a Christian conference last summer when I was PG. Had 2 m/cs since then and has been my 'theme song'. (incidentally, did some googling and found out it was written by Matt and Beth Redman following an mc.)

Never Let Go (based on psalm 23)

Even tho I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
Your perfect love is casting out fear
Even when I'm caught in the middle of the storms of this life
I won't turn back I know you are near

And I will fear no evil
For my God is with me
And if my God is with me
Whom then shall I fear?
Whom then shall I fear?

Oh no, you never let go
Through the calm and through the storm
Oh no, you never let go 
In every high and every low
Oh no, you never let go
Lord you never let go of me

And I can see a light that is coming for the heart that holds on
A glorious light beyond all compare
There will be an end to these troubles but until that day comes
We'll live to know you here on the earth

And I will fear no evil
For my God is with me
And if my God is with me
Whom then shall I fear?
Whom then shall I fear?

Oh no, you never let go
Through the calm and through the storm
Oh no, you never let go 
In every high and every low
Oh no, you never let go
Lord you never let go of me

And I can see a light that is coming for the heart that holds on
A glorious light beyond all compare
There will be an end to these troubles but until that day comes
Still I will praise you
Still I will praise you


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I first heard that song at Summer Madness (Christian Festival in Belfast each year), similar to Grapevine only slightly smaller.  I love it.  It's so uplifting.  I've got it on my ******** page.


----------

